# gone hyper



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Well I went hyper on 0.1mg of Eltroxin. Got so bad I ended up in ER as my heart was racing and blood pressure was wayyyy up. TSH is 0.15. The doctor told me to skip a dose today and go for half tomorrow. But honestly i have barely slept and haven't felt much relief as of yet. It takes 7 days for the first pill to expire....so I am thinking of skipping at least 2 days to let the jittery and stress and anxiety and heart racing calm down.
This is new to me and due to hashi's the endo earlier this year said I will be sensitive to alot of stuff which I'm sure why i feel so crappy. Any advice for me? 
I also have a stomach virus on top of it. I have never had high blood pressure in my life!


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

ps: i have lost a ton of weight in a quick amount of time in the last month and been snacking more * now looking back I can see it leading up to this*


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

woke up with a bad sweat and my face is swollen and puffy including the right inside of my cheek. Called doctor waiting on him to call back.


----------

